# Duke... Is he a pure bred??



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey all... This is my second post and below is my first GS pup. I just got him recently and he's a wonderful little thing. Only thing is im a little worried (not too much) that he isn't a pure bred GS. It would be great if someone more experienced than me (not too hard) could lemme know if he's a PB or not. Would appreciate that. 



















Dont know if these are enough so lemme kno if i need to upload more snaps...Thanks!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Could be, hard to tell. He looks really young, especially in the second picture.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

yes, the second picture looks right but very young, how old was he when you got him? How old is he now?


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

I got him when he was about 2 months when i got him about a month ago... Il upload some new pics soon...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's adorable. Where did you get him?


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Adorable baby!!!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I think as he grows it will be easier to tell. but he is soooo adorable! I love the chest fuzzies


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback pple... yea, he is a heart melter for the fairer sex... 
Jenn: I imported him from Russia.. I havn't seen his parents but i got a few pics of his siblings.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Il post new pics soon....


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's more Duke....














































Lets see if these help...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hard to tell in some of the pics. Some look yes some look no. But if he is a Russian import I have no idea if they have a slightly different standard and look to their GSD's. Need a breeder to say for sure I think.

I think at 3 months you should see the ears up a bit more.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw! He actually looks kinda like how I imagine my Coke looked as a puppy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Did you import him from a breeder in Russia? Have they a website? He sure is adorable!!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable. It's hard to tell (a breeder could do a better job of telling), but the set of the ears seem a little different from what I've seen of other GSD puppies. He looks sweet. 
Does the breeder you imported him from have a website?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If you imported the pup from Russia from the kennel not specifically dedicated to West German shepherds then I bet you got East European shepherd or Eas Eur. and Caucasian ovcharka cross. Either case you'll get a tall (over 28 in) and very physically tough strong willed working dog. German shepherds in Russia are not pets and are not bred to be pets so I would start sociazing immediately.


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

hes cute....the markings on his body look so much like a rottweilers, has the 2 triangles on his chest like they do too...hard to say.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thinking on Oksana's post, I do not know much about the Caucasian ovcharka, but shw would be familiar with that dog and the GSD types of that region of the world. 

His ears are not typical of the GSD's I am familiar with and his hind quarter assembly is a bit different.

He is cute but if he is what Oksana thinks he is, time to start training and socialization.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

East Europ shepherd is not recognized by FCI but it doesn't change the fact that it exists.
















Height (for males) 27-30 in
weight: 78 - 132lb 

Here's a 7 months old Caucasian shepherd pup (ovcharka is 'shepherd' in Russian)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He sure is a cute pup. He does look like a mix to me.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Here's a 7 months old Caucasian shepherd pup (ovcharka is 'shepherd' in Russian)


I would *never* have guessed this as a GSD or even a GSD mix! Reminds me more of a St Bernard mix.

I've noticed that some GSD's noses are "raised" along the bridge of their nose (not probably explaining that well). Seems to be more in the black colored ones, wonder if that means it's of this descent you're talking about?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The Caucasian shepherd dog is not a german shepherd. I think the confusion is that the word Ovcharkas means shepherd or lifestock guarding dog or something like that, right?

Here is a page that gives some info about these dogs: http://www.rassokhin.com/personal/Dogs/index.html

Duke's head shape looks different than the gsds here but he is very cute and I'm sure you'll love him no matter what he is.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

When he was a baby (a younger baby) he had markings similar to a Rot so i think your pretty spot on JimD. He had two triangles which are now merging with a thick redish stripe emerging from the belly. 

Oksana, how did you figure he is Caucasian ovcharka and East Eur mix? Are they a common/popular combination around those parts? Strong willed? **** yes, this little tiger don't want to do anything he dont want. However he is very very quick to learn. Also great with the kids. My 8 yr old niece gets him all excited and though he does mouth (teeth) her alot, the only thing hel do with my 2 yr old niece is lick her all over. Its funny how dogs have that sense. He is a dominant little one though, always testing. I can see from ur pics of the Eastern Eur GS that their back is not necessarily tapered. Neither is Duke's. 

Thanks for the webpage Ruth, lots of useful info in there. And yes, how can you not love someone like him










I will look into the socializing part though coz if he does end up growing that large i want him to be a stable-non aggressive brute. Im always having friends over so he's met tons of people since i got him but im still working on getting some dogs over to play. 


Thanks alot for the great inputs guys... Is this the best most amazing gathering of informed and helpful people or what????


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Oksana just said he COULD be a mix. Or he could be an Eastern Euro Shep.


----------

